# quick and dirty green wood sealer?



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

I got my hands on some Eucalyptus this week. I cut a few pieces off the long thin tree last night, and even did a small, green turning (pencil holder cup thing), but it's splitting. Everything's splitting, and fast. Before I cut the rest into logs and turning blanks for drying, is there a quick and local thing I can use to seal the ends? I'm pretty sure proper sealer will be special order for me in Los Angeles, but maybe there's something standard to Home Depot I can grab? Some kind of oil? Preservative? Something that can still let air through so they'll dry? I have a jug of wood protector from HD that's meant to seal things against moisture that will be laying on the ground (post bottoms, etc), but maybe that's too aggressive, sealing in too much?

Here's hoping. If Rockler carries something, maybe I can make the run down there tomorrow, but I thought I'd check here first. Thanks!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

In a pinch, I have used left over latex house paint and gooped it on. Probably not the best but it's all I had.

Lew


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

Cheap latex paint works in a pinch. I normally use paraffin wax. I have an large old electric skillet with high sides and I turn it on low to melt the paraffin and either dip the wood in or glop it on the cut ends. Works great and is cheaper than anchorseal.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Lew and Jeff. I have latex paint laying around, but there's good news. Rockler has this, and my local store - about a half-hour drive from here has it in stock. Looks like I have tomorrow morning all planned!

Thanks again. Good to have your suggestions for the future. I'm sure I will need it.


----------



## JimmyC (Jan 31, 2009)

Gary,
If you are near a Woodcraft they should sell anchorseal, which is wax coating and great sealer. I think it's between $15 and $20 per gallon. It's not in there catalog so you might want to call ahead to see if they have it. Here in NC it's stocked at all of our stores.

Good Luck.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

Gary,
I have read about a turner in (I think) Hawaii who rough turns wood green and then soaks the piece in half diluted *biodegradable *dish washing liquid. The soap apparently soaks in and helps to prevent most of the cracking.

If I remember correctly, he soaks for a couple of hours and then lets them air dry for a few weeks before final turning. He says that it also makes the final turning process a lot smoother and less likely to tear the fibers.

It also helps that dish washing liquid is a lot cheaper than a specialist product, and it's more eco friendly as well.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Gary,
I have used Anchorseal very effectively. Also, latex paint works great in a pinch as well, as Lew and Jeff said. But the Anchorseal really seals. For nice wood like you got, I'd go with the Anchorseal.


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the info, everyone. I actually caved in and took a run from work to my local Rockler store and found their green wood end sealer. They only had quarts, and only 2 left, so I bought both. It's an entirely odorless, water-based paraffin wax suspension. I still have quite a bit to cut up, but have so far cut off about 10-15 straight pieces between 4" and 10", between the curvy bits. These are pretty curvy trees. I sealed the ends, and it's been a day, and they're not cracking. That sounds like a short time period, but the cuts I made the other day cracked within hours near the piths, and around the edges. Time will tell how well it works.

My little green turning of the pencil holder has also cracked around its base, and a little around the rim, as I simply cut it off, turned it, then ran some Hut PPP satin and high-gloss polishing bars against it, following their directions (first time). I got a really great, high-gloss finish after some working at it, but more care should have been taken to keep it from developing minor cracks. I'm learning


----------

